# ¿Cómo puedo encender Leds a través de la comunicación serial?



## dharem (Feb 6, 2012)

Hola!

Tengo la programación en MATLAB es la siguiente:



> %ABRIR el puerto COM1
> clc; disp('BEGIN')
> SerPIC = serial('COM1');
> set(SerPIC,'BaudRate',2400);
> ...



Tengo simulado mi puerto COM1, el problema que mi programa envía un caracter, lo que necesito es enviar un pulso para encender el led, solo quiero que lo haga, es que no entiendo como van las conexiones del puerto serial, eso de TX RX GND .

Podrían ayudarme, por favor.

La cuestión es que tengo que comunicar 2PC por medio del puerto serial con MATLAB, alguien sabe algo ó cómo hacerlo que me de las ídeas claves para poder hacerlo, gracias.


----------



## richi123 (Feb 6, 2012)

en primera si es de pc a pc solo nesesita un cable serial pero cruzado para que comuniques de una pc  aotr pero el cable tien que ser cruzado para que comuniques rx con tx  y tx con rx  de mabas computadoras y losgnd que son las tierras juntarlas.

Ademas creo que tienes que encender un led que tienes como hardware para ese control un ,miCro?


----------



## dharem (Feb 6, 2012)

Eso es lo que no entiendo.

¿No se puede encender los Leds nada más con el puerto serial DB9?, o sea que necesito a fuerzas un microcontrolador, en todo caso tengo un Pic 16F877A.


----------



## richi123 (Feb 6, 2012)

pues si podrias si le conectaras al rx o al tx podrias ver cuando se enciende y se apaga al mandar el dato o recibir pero e smuy rapido

pero si tu quieres encenderlo cuando mandes en especifio una letra y apagarlo de la misma form entonces si nesesitas un micro


----------



## miguelus (Feb 6, 2012)

dharem dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> Tengo la programación en MATLAB es la siguiente:
> 
> ...



Si lo que pretendes es enviar algún bit para encender o apagar un LED no necesitas todo ese lio de instrucciones...
Los Puertos COM tienen tres salidas...
DTR, RTS, y TXT.

Estas tres salidas las puedes acivar o desactivar independientemente, osea ponerlas a "0" o a "1"

Con MTLAB, supongo que habrá alguna instrucción del tipo....para activar... DTR_ON o algo parecido y ...DTR_OFF para desactivarla.

Tambien tienes cuatro entradas...

DCD, DSR, CTS, RI, que puedes leer el estado en el que se encuentran.

Estas entradas las puedes utilizar para leer estados externos al puerto.

Para utilizar la señal RX, sí que necesitarás utilizar toda la parafernália del protocolo RS232...
Paridad, Baud Rate etc, ya que esta señal está controlada por el firmware del PC.

Pero si lo que pretendes es conectar dos PC, para el envío de datos, necesitarás un cable cruzado...
TX > RX
RX > TX
GND

Si lo consideras necesario, puedo postear un pequeño programa que realicé hace ya algunos años.
El mismo es para comprobar el correcto funcionamiento del Puerto Serie, puedes activar/desactivar estas salidas y leer las entradas.


Sal U2


----------



## richi123 (Feb 6, 2012)

ademas del micro nesesitas un max232 para que convierta la señal  rs232 en TTL  osea que la que te saldra del puerto serial es de 12v y la que deve llegar al micro de be ser 5v para eso es el max 232



Pero esto es para encender el led que eslo quequieres supongo que cuando pongas una letra o en su caso contrario apagarlo no


----------



## dharem (Feb 6, 2012)

Cuando hice ésta práctica con el puerto serial en Labview no usamos el MAX, que yo recuerde, pero lo único que necesito es comunicar dos pcs por el puerto serial en Matlab.

Alguna referencia?, no encuentro información al respecto.


----------



## richi123 (Feb 6, 2012)

es que no entiendo quieres encender leds o comunicar dos computadoras


----------



## dharem (Feb 6, 2012)

Discúlpame sino me explico amigo, en realidad la cuestión está así.

Publique lo de encender un led con puerto serial porque al hacerlo pensé que tendría el camino para comunicar dos pcs con puerto serial, pero ahora quiero ir directo al asunto, necesito comunicar dos pcs por el puerto serial, pero me exigen que sea en MATLAB y realmente hay poca información.


----------



## ferchoorias (Ago 18, 2012)

Bueno eso se hace por medio del PIN 4 el puedes pagar y prenderlo los otros dos es para enviar y recibir datos PIN 2 Y 3 del DB9 y PIN 5 GND ... depende si lo heces con VISUAL BASIC ! ..


----------

